# DSG to Manual swap?



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

I have a R32 and am looking to swap to a DSG set up.. has anyone ever thought about going to manual that already has DSG in their car?


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

jcstomper said:


> I have a R32 and am looking to swap to a DSG set up.. has anyone ever thought about going to manual that already has DSG in their car?


GoTTzilla did it MANY years ago, along with an HPA 2-turbo upgrade...


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

MCPaudiTT said:


> GoTTzilla did it MANY years ago, along with an HPA 2-turbo upgrade...


Yeah I know it's been done lol. I guess I'm looking to see if anyone else wants to do it... I want the dsg, and they want the 6 speed

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok. Let's do it.


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

Kacz07 said:


> Ok. Let's do it.


For real? Where are you located?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope you realise that the TT DQ250 is not strong enough for your power levels.
I know cos I've been there and chewed em up.
You need something a little more special, which will be upto the job.

I'm running the same box as GoTTzilla..I believe, but I'm on stronger clutch packs for longevity of the clutch.
Zlos, on here has done a TTRS S-Tronic conversion.

To do it right is not cheap..but supporting big power reliably, more than once isn't cheap.
There is some info in my build thread for you to look at and PM me if you need more..
Steve


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

sTT eV6 said:


> I hope you realise that the TT DQ250 is not strong enough for your power levels.
> I know cos I've been there and chewed em up.
> You need something a little more special, which will be upto the job.
> 
> ...


I was looking for the DQ350 box. which car is that in? because I thought it was in the 3.2tt dsg. Maybe I'm wrong.. I think the gottzilla car is running the DQ350?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I hope you realise that the TT DQ250 is not strong enough for your power levels.
> I know cos I've been there and chewed em up.
> You need something a little more special, which will be upto the job.
> 
> ...


Steve, you and Zlos are not in the states and don't have access to UM DSG software.

Zevion was running 27lbs boost for 654 WHP in mk5 before he sold it. With no slipping or Gear stripping on stock pads, UM tune and DSG.

simple-man is running over 600ftlbs of torque with stock pads and UM software.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

jcstomper said:


> I was looking for the DQ350 box. which car is that in? because I thought it was in the 3.2tt dsg. Maybe I'm wrong.. I think the gottzilla car is running the DQ350?


I'm not positive but I think it was in the Passat R36.

I have been looking at a couple on eBay
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261299174524


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Brett's Twin Turbo R32 Skella's is out of 2008 R36 Passat and the Mechatronics is from an 04 Audi TT. 

I've previously picked his brain about this.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

nkgneto said:


> Brett's Twin Turbo R32 Skella's is out of 2008 R36 Passat and the Mechatronics is from an 04 Audi TT.
> 
> I've previously picked his brain about this.


Yep, the R36 DSG and the gear are real long 135 in fourth gear:thumbup:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

jcstomper said:


> For real? Where are you located?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Central NJ.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am running a MK2 mechatronic unit on my MK1 TT as the OEM base files and components are a better quality than previous versions.
My gearbox was ordered from Germany and shipped to HPA for some fairy dust and matched with their 8/7 Kevlar clutch pack and then mated to their Stage 4 software.
I have the best package HPA offer short of going DQ500.
Steve


----------

